# pt 24 7 trigger



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

So after not shooting the taurus for a while I took the range yesterday for my birthday. I never had a problem with it before until now. Compared to all of my other guns the trigger is absolutely terrible. Is there anything I can do to get rid of the long pull, make it smoother, and maybe lighten it too? I've been looking online but can't seem to find much, except that it will void the warranty which I really don't care about. If theres nothing I can do i'm just going to get rid of the taurus and stick to shooting my sig. maybe even putting money towards a new sig:mrgreen:.


----------

